# Death Ride Picture Report



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

For anyone who's interested I posted a report in Commuting:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=138446


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice pics. I'm so jealous.
I had social obligations this weekend


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Great thread in Commuting RT, as always...


----------

